# Penicl Notes?



## smoke253 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi All:

I am scheduled to take the PE in Oct (Environmental) in Washington state. I have seen some states do not allow reference materials with pencil notes (have to be pen). Most of my notes are in pencil, and wanted to see what other people's experience was.

Thanks!


----------



## MonteBiker (Aug 10, 2009)

smoke253 said:


> Hi All:
> I am scheduled to take the PE in Oct (Environmental) in Washington state. I have seen some states do not allow reference materials with pencil notes (have to be pen). Most of my notes are in pencil, and wanted to see what other people's experience was.
> 
> Thanks!


In the event that you are taking the test in one of these states, just make a photocopy of your notes and then they are no longer in pencil. If they are single sided, take this opportunity to double side them and condense what you have to carry.


----------



## TXCoogPE (Aug 20, 2009)

I did the same thing, in that most of the notes I took before the exam were in pencil. I studied up to the week before the exam and then spent that week recopying notes and organizing everthing. There are those who say that craming in additional info at the last minute can actually hurt you more than it will help. By just re-coping the notes and not worrying about anything else, I was able to have a really good review of everything I had studied over the past 4 months. Plus I knew right where to look for it during the exam since the location of the notes was fresh in my mind. I think that helped me in minimizing the stress while in the exam.


----------



## chaocl (Aug 20, 2009)

I think the pencil notes is ok but as long as it is bind together (means no loose paper)


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 20, 2009)

I would be wary of having any notes in pencil whether bound or unbound.

The problem here is that the Test Proctors may decide that you are somehow coping problems down.

I wouldn't take the chance they they look upon your notes this way ..............if I were you.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 20, 2009)

^^^ Uhh yeah, what he said...beat me by a split second

Best thing to do is to just check with the Washington board. I wouldn't be surprised if this is the case with most every state in order to discourage people from using their test time to write the exam questions down in their references and smuggle them out...although I'm not sure why you'd want to waste 8 hours and $100+ just to copy the questions.


----------



## MechGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

Definitly check with your state board, but I believe pencil notes are not ok in any circumstance.


----------



## buick455 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would be shit out of luck if they did not allow pencil notes in books. I have cross references through out my MERM, Shigley, Marks, Machinery handbook to name just a few. This is getting ridiculous. Just call the board but in VA they are allowed.


----------



## chaocl (Aug 21, 2009)

I am confuse now!!! (I don't know what is your question is really asking about)

Because I call CA board yesterday and one lady told me as long as I put all those loose paper (no matter those are pencil or pen notes) together and put into a 3 hole binder then it is ok to bring to the exam.

Or is your question is that putting several pencil notes insert with the text book? (which I believed it is NOT allow to bring to almost every states in the US)

Or is your question is to write pencil notes on the book and can you bring it? Which in CA you can write anything on the book, I saw a lot of people do tab in the book, write special equation in the Appendix (so they don't need to filp the pages back and forth).


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't see what the problem is with either photocoping your pencil notes and making all new marks in your books in pen.

Maybe you could also put some transparent tape over some existing pencil notes you have in books.

The issue is as described above, the Proctors want to ensure you are not coping questions to take out of the test. It would seem quite easy for a Proctor to observe you writing and then look over your shoulder and assume you wrote a problem down in your notes, especially if you are like me and had worked out examples in your notes of specific test like problems.

I am not saying you will get thrown out of the test, but is this the sort of distraction and worry you want to concern yourself with?

Washington said not pencil notes, I think there is enough uncertainty in the rules that even if a specific state said it was o.k. I still wouldn't do it. If you have pen notes and no pen then there is no question of how they got there.


----------



## chaocl (Aug 24, 2009)

I will take my PE exam in CA and they allow you to bring pencil notes but as long as they are bind together. I was think that why they set up a limitation to people that no pencil notes allow in Washington? You can still copy the question and bring outside even you have the pen notes or do not write any notes at all...Anyway I will follow the rules in Washington if I am taking my PE exam there.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 31, 2009)

The Guam board allowed me to have pencil notes in my references. I had marked them up pretty heavily during studying, and then read some cautions and decided to contact the board and plead my case. The approved me.

But if you haven't made pencil notes in your books yet, I would advise against it... I'm guessing most other states would would have told me tough luck...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2009)

This has been discussed before, but like already stated, CHECK WITH YOUR STATE BOARD! When I took the exam in April, Louisiana allowed pencil notes. It was stated that pencil notes are ok on the board's website and I confirmed it by calling the board directly. Having a print-out of the board's policy during exam day is a must because you never know what the procters will say about them. 

Regardless of your state's rules, NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER write in your references DURING the test. And if you're allowed to have pencil notes, don't even have your pencil in your hand when reading your references! Put it down on the table.


----------



## chaocl (Oct 2, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> This has been discussed before, but like already stated, CHECK WITH YOUR STATE BOARD! When I took the exam in April, Louisiana allowed pencil notes. It was stated that pencil notes are ok on the board's website and I confirmed it by calling the board directly. Having a print-out of the board's policy during exam day is a must because you never know what the procters will say about them.
> Regardless of your state's rules, NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER write in your references DURING the test. And if you're allowed to have pencil notes, don't even have your pencil in your hand when reading your references! Put it down on the table.


How about for the Psychrometric chart that you need to input point based on db, wb, or other inputting information. It is easy that you put down a big dot in your chart that you can used that point to find other information.....If you can't point a dot in your notes that will take times!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 2, 2009)

The test isn't made to tempt you to draw on any charts. I don't recall the need to draw at all on my test. You'll be fine.


----------



## buick455 (Oct 4, 2009)

If you need a psychrometric chart for example to complete the problem they will furnish that in the exam booklet but it is pretty small so bring some glasses. I used my own 11x17 ones but your are tempted to draw on them so it is best to use theirs if you can.

As far as pencil notes, I have them all through my MERM. But every state has different rules so check with your board.


----------



## humner (Oct 4, 2009)

I write all of my notes in pen. That way they know I did not add it in during the test.


----------



## CrazyHorse81 (Oct 7, 2009)

Photocopy and put them in a three ring binder or bind them somehow so they are not loose.


----------

